# color of brake distibution block



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

On my 67 GTO, what color is the brake dist block supposed to be?
Gold cadnium?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That would be my guess. They weren't painted, and they weren't zinc plated.


----------

